# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طق الحنك

## محمد العزام

*في سيكلوجيا حياتنا , لدينا شيء اسمه " طق الحنك "* 

*لا تسألوني ما هو معنى كلمة طق الحنك , لأنني بحثت في كل المعاجم عبثا بأن أجد لهذه العبارة أي معنى , على كل حال انتم تعرفون المقصود بهذه العبارة .*


*طق الحنك باختصار موهبة ربانية نمتاز بها دون غيرنا , وتولد معنا منذ أن "نمزط " من بطون امهاتنا , ولذلك نحن لا نستطيع العيش بدونه, ونعشقه الى حد الادمان عليه, وليس لنا في الحقيقة رغبة الى الابتعاد عنه أو التخلي عنه . فلا طعم للحياة دون طق حنك .*


*فطق الحنك غريزة مزروعة فينا , ننجر اليها برغبتنا , ولأجلها قد نضحي في كل شيء وأي شيء , قد نخسر الكثير في سبيل جلسة طق حنك , صباحية او مسائية , أو في أي الاوقات .*


*فالطبيب قد يترك مريضه في غرفة العمليات , في سبيل طق الحنك مع احدى الممرضات , حول حلقة امس من مسلسل " ميرنا وخليل " , وكذلك الممرضة فقد تنسى اعطاء أحد المرضى علاجه في موعده بسبب انشغالها بطق الحنك مع زميلتها , حول " فستان هيفاء وهبي " وفيما اذا كان صناعة محلية ام مستوردة . وقد نسال زميلتها من باب طق الحنط " فكرك لو لبسته أنا بطلع علي حلو ؟؟*


*الموظف أيضا ,قد يتغاضى عن رجاء أحد المراجعين " الختيارية " , لاتمام معاملته , ويترك باقي المراجعين في طابورهم حتى آخر ساعة من الدوام , في سبيل أن يطق حنك مع احدى المراجعات الجميلات , حول هل تفضلين القهوة مع سكر والا بدون , مع مبيض والا بدون , حلاوتك مكياج والا بدون .*


*طق الحنك شيء جميل جدا , أنا مثلا وفي احدى المرات وفي سبيل طق الحنك مع أحد الزملاء - حول الأزمة المرورية في منطقة العبدلي . والتي سببها مشروع الانفاق والجسور الجديدة – تأخرت عن موعد جلسة محاكمة , وعندما وصلت الى قاعة المحكمة وجدت المحكمة قد أسقطت دعواي بسبب تأخري , الأمر الذي استدعاني لدفع نصف رسوم الدعوى ( أي ما يقارب 100 دينار ) , لغايات تجديد الدعوى المسقطة . بسبب طق الحنك .*


*أيضا : الموطفة تستيقظ باكرا ولديها 99 سبب لعدم الرغبة بالذهاب الى العمل , اما لتعب او لمرض او لمشوار , أو لنعس أو ...ألخ , ولكن لديها سبب واحد فقط يدفعها الى الذهاب , وهو فرصة طق الحنك مع زميلاتها , حول الحل لعلاج فروة الرأس لمنع تساقط الشعر , أو التوصل الى حل لوضح الحماة عند حدها , أو هل قراص السبانخ أزكى مع سماق والا لأ .*


*ربة البيت وفي سبيل طقة حنك مع جارتها قد تنسى طبختها على الغاز , فتنحرق الطبخة , وعندما يأتي الزوج ويتسائل عن غداء اليوم , تعلمه الزوجة بأن الطبخة انحرقت , فيسألها : كيف انحرقت يا ملعونة الحرسه , فتعلمه بأنها نستها على الغز بينما كانت تسولف مع جارتها أم محمد , فيرد الزوج : هاظا اللي شاطرة فيه , منت شاطرة غير بطق الحنك .*


*حتى حوادث السير والطرق لدينا , ليس صحيحا ان السبب من ورائها هو السرعة , بل هو أن السائق يكون مشغول بطق حنك على الخلوي فلا ينتبه الى السيارات الاخرى فيحدث الحادث وينزل من سيارته وقت الحادث وهو مستمر في طق حنك مع الجانب الآخر , وبعد مدة , ينهي مكالمته , ويسأل الموجودين " هو شو اللي صار " .*


*على سيرة الخلوي . وحيث ان طق الحنك شيء مهم ومقدس لدينا , الامر الذي يتطلب تقديم الغالي والنفيس في سبيله , فنحن نصرف ملايين الدنانير سنويا على فواتير الهواتف الخلوية وأغلب هذه الملايين تندرج تحت باب طق الحنك , سواء كان بفائدة ام لا , لا يهم , المهم ان نحافظ على اهم طقس من طقوسنا ألا وهو طق الحنك .*


*أمس مثلا راجعتني أحدى موكلاتي بخصوص قضية ما , ما ان جلست حتى رن هاتفها الخلوي , فبقيت لأكثر من نصف ساعة تتحدث وتتكلم عن طريقة عمل "البقلاوة" , وبعد ان انتهت من مكالمتها قالت لي :* 


*هاي جارتي بتسألني عن طريئة "البئلاوة " " دائتها عندي أبل فترة وحابه تعملها "* 


*فقلت لها : يا سلام بتعرفي تسوي بقلاوة .*


*فردت : طبعا , بتحداك ازا بتصدء انها شغل بيت , رح تفكرها جاهزة . شي يوم بعملها وبدوئك اياها " .*


*نصف ساعة من الحديث الهاتفي , نص ساعة او أكثر من طق الحنك , في سبيل صنع بقلاوة !!! على كل حال البقلاوة بتستاهل .*


*أحاديث كثيرة ما بطعمي خبز , الهدف منها ليس الا ثرثرة وطق حنك ليس الا , في سبيلها ... بنكت مصاري بلاوي .... بنحرق طبخات .... بنموت معاملات الغلابى في الادراج ... في سبيل طق الحنك قد يضيعوا أو يتوهوا ابنائنا فنجدهم احيانا وأحيانا لا نجدهم .*


*مثلا , احدى السيدات وابنها , في " المكسيم مول " مثلا , فتصادف أحدى الصديقات , لتبدأ معها حفلة " طق حنك " , فينسل الولد من يد امه , دون أن تلاحظ الام ذلك لانشغالها بطق الحنك مع صديقتها .*


*هووب .. الا العيل ضايع ...*


*هووب .. الا الادارة لاقيه العيل ببكي .. مالك ياعمو...* 


*وبتبلش السماعات تشتغل ...*


*" على والدة الطفل ( سامر ) مراجعة الادارة "* 


*" على والدة الطفل ( سامر ) مراجعة الادارة "* 


*للآن الام لم تنتبه بعد لاندماجها بطق الحنك مع صديقتها .*


*بعد ان " ينبح " صوت المنادي ...وتشبع الام من طق الحنك , تنتبه الام وتنخرع لضياع ولدها . فتصيح* 


*" يه ..يه ... هدا ابني .. هدا ابني "* 


*الحقيقة أن حتى الندوات واللقاءات والاجتماعات المقامة هنا وهناك , ليست الغاية منها سوى , الحصول على فرصة لطق الحنك .*


*الحقيقة ان أغلب اجتماعات القمة العربية , لم يكن الهدف من ورائها سوى* 


*طق الحنك .*


*اعذروني لا بد ان انهي المقال , فقد جاءني ضيوف ,. وعلي الذهاب لأطق حنك معاهم .*



*المحامي خلدون محمد الرواشدة ...*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

البنات بيحبوا يطقوا حنك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> البنات بيحبوا يطقوا حنك


قصدك النسوان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاي مهمتنا وانا بعترف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قصدك النسوان


 
انت ناوي تخرب بيتي حموده

صح؟

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انت ناوي تخرب بيتي حموده
> 
> صح؟


 
صح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس قوي قلبك شوي  :Db465236ff: 

غامر يا اخي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صح النسوان شغل طق حنك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

الرجال بيطقوا حنك كتيييييييير :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الرجال بيطقوا حنك كتيييييييير


عن جد يا طقاقة الحنك 

انا صدقتك

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

اللهم اجعلنا من الذين قلّ كلامهم وحَسُن

----------


## saousana

[align=center]احيانا بتصير عادة صعب تنخلص منها 
بس بالغالب فائدتها اكتر من ضرره بوجهة نظري 
مش لانه طقاقة حنك بس بحب قعدات طقاقين الحنك 
على الاقل يومنا بكون فيه اشي مسلي غير الروتين الممل القاتل 
برأيي انه منيح حتى لو رأي الكاتب العكس [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]احيانا بتصير عادة صعب تنخلص منها [/align][align=center]
> بس بالغالب فائدتها اكتر من ضرره بوجهة نظري 
> مش لانه طقاقة حنك بس بحب قعدات طقاقين الحنك 
> على الاقل يومنا بكون فيه اشي مسلي غير الروتين الممل القاتل 
> برأيي انه منيح حتى لو رأي الكاتب العكس [/align]


 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

> 


طبيعة البشر
يعني في كل مكان في العالم في طق حنك 
حتى الاولاد الصغار بطقو حنك بس بلغتهم المش مفهومة 
مش شايفتها ظاهرة غير صحية

----------


## NESREEN

بتحكو عن النسواان واغلبكم شباب يا شباب طق الحنك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> قصدك النسوان


  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## anoucha

> عن جد يا طقاقة الحنك 
> 
> انا صدقتك



 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): وليش لحتى ما تصدقني طول الوقت مع صحابك شو قاعدين تعملوا تطلعوا ببعض يا عيني

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه طبعا يا محمد انتو مو محسوبين بطق الحنك؟؟؟

ايه واللله انتو بتحكوا اكتر  :SnipeR (30):

----------

